# Thread Variablen zurückgeben



## ruebenzahn (30. Jun 2011)

Hallo ich hab einen Thread der eine Klasse ausführt.

Wie kann ich Variablen aus dem Thread zurückgeben, während die Klasse im Thread noch läuft?

Wenn ich der Klasse im Thread die Startklasse vererbe und super.variable aufrufe bekomme ich einen NullPointerException.

Mit Callable bekomme ich erst Werte wenn der Thread zuende gearbeitet ist oder?

Danke für Tips!


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jun 2011)

ein Thread kann in seiner run-Methode an andere Objekte Daten übergeben wie das zwischen beliebigen Objekten funktioniert
und andere Objekte könnten vom Thread etwas mit get() abfragen, 
alles funktioniert aus mancher Sichtweise wie immer,

natürlich müssen sich Objekte gegenseitig kennen, im Konstruktor übergeben usw., das ist aber auch wie immer,
Vererbung ist hier wohl kein guter Gedanke, jedenfalls wenn A mit B sprechen will sollte A nicht genau deswegen von B erben usw.,
von Thread ist das unabhängig, 

poste doch bisschen Code, genauere Abläufe die nicht gehen,


----------



## ruebenzahn (30. Jun 2011)

Anbei ein Codebeispiel, wie bekomme ich aus der Testklasse die Variable Message

[Java]
package com.thread;
import android.os.Looper;
import android.widget.TextView;

public class MyRunnable2 implements Runnable {
	  private String server;
	  private String user;
	  private String password;
	  private Integer port;
	  private String file_dateiname;
	  private TextView text_message;
	  private Integer connections;
	  private testclass test;

	  public MyRunnable2(String file_dateiname, String server, String user, String password, Integer port, Integer connections){
	    this.server = server;
	    this.user = user;
	    this.password = password;
	    this.port = port;
	    this.file_dateiname = file_dateiname;
	    this.connections = connections;
	   }

	  public void run(){
		  Looper.prepare();
		  test = new testclass();
		  Looper.loop();
	  }

}

//-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

package com.thread;

public class testclass extends Thread_testActivity {
public String message;

public testclass(){
message = "Nachricht";
}

String returnValue(){
	return message;
}


}

//-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

package com.thread;
import android.app.Activity;
import android.os.Bundle;

public class Thread_testActivity extends Activity {
    /** Called when the activity is first created. */
	public String ausgabe;

	@Override  
    public void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.main);

        Runnable r2 = new MyRunnable2("datei", "server", "user", "passwort", 80, 8);
		    Thread t2 = new Thread(r2);
		    t2.start();

        }


}
[/code]


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jun 2011)

wer will sie wo wann haben?

in MyRunnable2.run() kannst du nach Erstellung des test-Objektes den Wert überhall hin verschenken,
wie gesagt muss dann der begünstigte natürlich bekannt sein, etwa im Konstruktor übergeben

andersrum könnte der Aufrufer onCreate() nach Erstellung des Threads mit join() auf dessen Ende warten und dann den Wert abfragen, sofert dort als Instanzattribut abgelegt,
dann die Variable besser vom Typ MyRunnable2 erstellen statt Runnable

-----

stell dir vor MyRunnable2 wäre eine ganz normale Klasse und onCreate() würde ganz normal die Methode run() ausführen,
abgesehen davon dass du keinen Rückgabewert nutzen kannst wären die Probleme dieselben, oder wäre es dann für dich einfacher?
mit Thread hat das nur wenig zu tun


----------



## ruebenzahn (30. Jun 2011)

sry hoffe ich kann es erklären:

mein problem ist die testklasse läuft sehr lange und die Thread_testActivity Klasse muss die Variable message auslesen können während der thread läuft. Am besten jedesmal, wenn sich die message Variable verändert hat.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jun 2011)

den direkten Weg habe ich genannt,
der wird oft nicht gemocht weit dann die Klassen zu dicht gekoppelt sind, dagegen helfen Listener/ Observer,
die TestKlasse ist ein Listener, übergibt sich selber nach wie vor im Konstruktor, nur als allgemeiner Listener, 
der Thread ruft die Methode des Interfaces auf statt direkt eine Methode der Testklasse


----------



## ruebenzahn (30. Jun 2011)

auf das ende mit join() kann die erstellende Klasse onCreate() nicht warten.

Habe den Thread reingenommen, da das App sonst nach einer Weile keine Rückmeldung mehr gibt und ein Warten oder Schliessen Fenster kommt.


----------



## ruebenzahn (30. Jun 2011)

ok dank dir für die Hilfe, lese mir das mit dem listener/observer mal durch.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jun 2011)

zur Antwort von 14:01 :
sicher, diese Variante meine ich nicht, sondern die andere: der Thread gibt in seiner run-Methode den Wert zurück,
entweder direkt oder etwas indirekter über einen Listener

----

zum anderen, vom Aufrufer aus, ist zum join() noch eine Alternative in einer Schleife regelmäßig beim Thread nachzufragen,
aber auch das willst du sicher nicht, denn onCreate() soll wohl enden

wo sollen aber eigentlich die Ergebnisse hin, in Attribute der Test-Klasse gespeichert? kommt da irgendwann noch eine andere Methode die diese Attribute auswertet?
diese andere Methode könnte dann auch beim Thread nachfragen, verschiedene Möglichkeiten..


----------



## ruebenzahn (30. Jun 2011)

Habs immer noch nicht hinbekommen 

Kannst du mir ein kurzes Beispiel zeigen wie der Thread Werte zurück gibt


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jun 2011)

```
class A {
  methode () {
     new B(this) 
    Thread mit B starten
  }

  setWert()
}


class B extends Runnable {
  private A
  Konstruktor (A) {
     A merken
  }

  run() {
     Berechnung
     A.setWert()
  }
}
```
die normalste Sache der Welt, ob Thread oder nicht fällt gar nicht auf


----------

